# My 2011 Turner DHR build...a dream come true.



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Toward the end of 2010 I found out that all my 60+ hour work weeks were literally paying off in the form of a hefty bonus. After hearing the good news I decided to reward myself with a shiny new toy for the 2011 season (after clearing it with the wife, of course). I soon started the search for a new ride and began digging up all the dirt I could on the usual suspects from Turner, Intense, Commencal, Santa Cruz, Banshee, Pivot, Transition, etc.

Even though all the bikes I considered were amazing, I was somehow able to narrow it down to the Turner DHR. In the end finding a ride that was hand built here in Portland, OR and backed by Turner's customer service reputation put this one over the top. I also loved the classic lines on this frame, and think it is one of the nicest bikes I've ever seen.

I was fortunate enough to have my pick of components, and considered each one carefully. I didn't just want this bike to perform, but be a piece I was really proud of building. In the end, each part was exactly what I wanted.

Here is my 2011 DHR along with a few of my favorite pics of the build.

Frame: 2011 Turner DHR
Fork: 2011 Fox 40
Shock: Fox DHX RC4
Spring: Nuke Proof Shockwave Ti Spring
Shifter: Shimano Saint (ti hardware)
Brakes: Shimano Saint (ti hardware)
Deraileur: Shimano Saint
Pedals: Point 1 Racing Podiums (aluminum pins)
Crank: Shimano Saint
Chain Ring: Shimano Saint 36t
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace/XTR (Sram speed link)
Guide: e13 LG1+
Stem: Answer One Direct Mount drop stem (ti hardware)
Handle Bar: Answer Pro Taper DH (chopped to 760mm)
Grips: Answer Fall Line DH
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Tioga Spyder
Head Set: Cane Creek Angleset

Race Wheels
Hubs: Hope Pro II
Rotors: Formula R1 (ti hardware)
Rims: Stans Flow Tubeless
Tires: Maxxis Minon DHF 3C's (running tubeless) Wet Screams (for wet conditions)
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-23t

FR/Beater Wheels
Hubs: Azonic Outlaw
Rotors: Hope
Rims: Azonic Outlaw
Tires: Maxxis Swamp Thing (for spring mud riding)
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 12-23t

Unfortunately, I don't know the weight yet. Batteries are dead on my scale and I keep forgetting to pick up some new ones.

Future plans include some additonal ti bling as I continue to replace the hardware. I'm also intrigued by the new XTR Trail brakes, and would like to give them a try later in the year. If I don't like the drop stem I'll swap it out for the regular Answer direct mount. When it is time to service the rear shock, probably the end of the season, I'll send it out to push for an MX tune.

All of my pictures can be viewed in this album.

As pictured in the last photos, it is about 99% complete. I still need to trim the brake lines and adjust the crown height. Hope you like it!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

These posts always make me so happy, yet so sad at the same time. 

That thing is just beautiful!


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet! Nice ride. 

I can't wait to build my DHR up. I am just missing 2 items. its killing me.

Did you get any ride time?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SICK!!! Nice build, nice bike!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

MTBAlex said:


> Sweet! Nice ride.
> 
> I can't wait to build my DHR up. I am just missing 2 items. its killing me.
> 
> Did you get any ride time?


Looks pretty killer!

Man mine has been hanging in the garage forever! I just do not have the money to build it.:madman:


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Make sure you get full travel out of the fork with it sitting so high in the clamps.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Phierce said:


> Make sure you get full travel out of the fork with it sitting so high in the clamps.


The new DHR has a super short headtube. This makes the fork legs look like they are too high in the clamps due to all the stanchion exposed above the top crown.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Really nice build. Good job on all the hard work and nice bonus!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like a 4" headtube


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice. 

I know the headtube's short, but it's really strange to see the fork legs up that high. Please, don't get flat bars...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice but wheelset out of place IMO. 

Isn't there a min distance between fox crowns


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

1soulrider said:


> The new DHR has a super short headtube. This makes the fork legs look like they are too high in the clamps due to all the stanchion exposed above the top crown.


Yeah, 4" head tube on the medium frame.

The lower crown of the fork is still at facotry height, Fox advises not to move it in their install instructions. The minimum stack height for a Fox 40 is 105mm, mine is 107mm as pictured which leaves the stantions sticking out a bit from the upper crown. After these pics, I did add a small spacer to raise the stack height to 112mm.

The drop stem makes the crown position look even lower. Some have suggested I slide the crowns further up the stantions, but that would change the geometry and raise the BB. Others have suggested I add a ton of spacers, which would just raise my handle bar position. I haven't heard a good argument as to why I should raise the the crown, other than it looks out of the ordinary. One person suggested I would hit my knees too often on the stantions, but I really don't see that happening except in a crash. Thats what pads are for.

I was interested to see if the front end would feel too low, but after one short ride last weekend it felt good. I don't plan on raising the crown further. If needed I swap out the drop stem for a standard direct mount stem.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

MTBAlex said:


> Sweet! Nice ride.
> 
> I can't wait to build my DHR up. I am just missing 2 items. its killing me.
> 
> Did you get any ride time?


The weather, my work schedule, and this damn cold I'm trying to kick haven't been very cooperative. I was able to get out for a few runs last Sunday.

The trails were greasy so I was a little cautious for my first time on a new ride, but it felt good. I hoping to get out again this weekend.

I know what you mean about the killer wait. I had all the components lined up on my work bench about a month before the frame arrived. It was tough, but this bike was worth the wait.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

clockwork said:


> Very nice but wheelset out of place IMO.
> 
> Isn't there a min distance between fox crowns


I'm not sure what you mean by out of place. If you are concerned about durability, I took the advice of several riders who race theses wheels. They should hold up, as I'm not a very abusive rider. If you mean they don't look good....well, I think they are sweet. Like having white walls on classic race machine. I'm kinda wishing I would have went with white spokes too.

The minimum distance between the crowns (stack height) for a Fox 40 is 105mm, mine is at 107mm in the pictures and then I bumped it up a little to 112mm.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Out of place as in the rest of the build is high end and those are budget. Thats all. Yup outlaws and revolutions are durable wheels that don't break the bank . I have owned both. 

As for the crown distance I got that info out of your last post thanks. I knew it was close but not sure how close.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

why would turner make such a short headtube?


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

clockwork said:


> Out of place as in the rest of the build is high end and those are budget. Thats all. Yup outlaws and revolutions are durable wheels that don't break the bank . I have owned both.


The race wheels were chosen for the weight rather than price. The Stans Flow rims are the lightest I could find that would stand up to DH abuse. I thought about going with a more expensive hub from Chris King (another great Portland company) or even some Hadley's, but again this was more of a weight decison. A pair the Hope Pro II's are one of the lightest build options available, it was just a bonus that they were cheaper. I've also heard nothing but good things about the the Hope hubs, and I'm sure I'll be happy with the performance. That being said, the wheels still cost me about $700 to build.

The Outlaws are a budget set, and I plan on using these for general riding. I just wanted something that was durable and I wouldn't have to worry about the expense of replacing if I tore them up.


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I know the headtube's short, but it's really strange to see the fork legs up that high. Please, don't get flat bars...


I have to agree, the fork legs look horrible sticking up that high!! It is hard to even look at.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

saturnine said:


> why would turner make such a short headtube?


Maybe the better question is, why not?

With a short head tube, you have more options to set up you front end any way you want. You can go super low (like mine), high, or anywhere in between. A short head tube doesn't prevent you from running your top crown high, but a 6" head tube does prevent you from running your front end this low. Even with a drop stem, you can not set up your front end this low on a frame with a more conventional hed tube length.

I love the flexibility this frame provides. In my opinion, bikes this slack could use more weight over the front end to help with turning. A theory I'll be testing with this build. If I'm wrong, no big deal...just add a few headset spacers or swap the stem and you have a more conventional setup.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

charvey9 said:


> The race wheels were chosen for the weight rather than price. The Stans Flow rims are the lightest I could find that would stand up to DH abuse. I thought about going with a more expensive hub from Chris King (another great Portland company) or even some Hadley's, but again this was more of a weight decison. A pair the Hope Pro II's are one of the lightest build options available, it was just a bonus that they were cheaper. I've also heard nothing but good things about the the Hope hubs, and I'm sure I'll be happy with the performance. That being said, the wheels still cost me about $700 to build.
> 
> The Outlaws are a budget set, and I plan on using these for general riding. I just wanted something that was durable and I wouldn't have to worry about the expense of replacing if I tore them up.


ahh hahah . Totally missed that lol I thought I seen hope then when back up and seen outlaw. my mistake


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Dwdrums00 said:


> I have to agree, the fork legs look horrible sticking up that high!! It is hard to even look at.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion I guess. It doesn't bother me at all.

If someone can give me a good performance related reason why I should add 2" of spacers, I'm willing to listen. I don't see the need to run a higher crown just because it looks different.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks killer.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Dwdrums00 said:


> I have to agree, the fork legs look horrible sticking up that high!! It is hard to even look at.


Agree with whom? Someone said they looked strange, but horrible? No one is making you look so it really shouldn't be hard for you at all.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

First good runs on the bike today.....very nice.

Put new batteries in my scale, and it still won't work. Doh! Still don't know the weight!


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

What was your bike before? Can you give a comparaison? I'm going to have mine built up this weekend. But is so greasy here in norcal right now


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Mines definitely awesomer


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

congrats:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

MTBAlex said:


> What was your bike before? Can you give a comparaison? I'm going to have mine built up this weekend. But is so greasy here in norcal right now


I was riding an '07 Kona Stab before. This bike is so much lighter and easier to move around, I can flick it around better than my AM bike. The most surprising feature is the efficient pedal stroke. I swear it also pedals better than my 5" travel bike, this thing doesn't squat at all.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Finally got some batteries for my scale.

It weighs in at exactly 37 lbs with the race wheels, all the frame protection on, and a little trail dirt. Not bad for a Fox 40 build, but I was hoping to be somewhere in the 36 range.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

charvey9 said:


> Finally got some batteries for my scale.
> 
> It weighs in at exactly 37 lbs with the race wheels, all the frame protection on, and a little trail dirt. Not bad for a Fox 40 build, but I was hoping to be somewhere in the 36 range.


Yeah that frame redesign really shaved the pounds off, My 06 weights.....well I probably got 6 to 7 pounds on you!:madman:


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

sexy bike bro! so jealous!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

charvey9 said:


> One person suggested I would hit my knees too often on the stantions [...]


Makes you wonder how a somebody with a 5" HT would solve that problem, doesn't it?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

We're riding BR on April 3 if you want to take it out for a rip.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

ryan_daugherty said:


> We're riding BR on April 3 if you want to take it out for a rip.


I've already RSVP'd. See you there.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

charvey9 said:


> The race wheels were chosen for the weight rather than price. The Stans Flow rims are the lightest I could find that would stand up to DH abuse. I thought about going with a more expensive hub from Chris King (another great Portland company) or even some Hadley's, but again this was more of a weight decison. A pair the Hope Pro II's are one of the lightest build options available, it was just a bonus that they were cheaper. I've also heard nothing but good things about the the Hope hubs, and I'm sure I'll be happy with the performance. That being said, the wheels still cost me about $700 to build.
> 
> The Outlaws are a budget set, and I plan on using these for general riding. I just wanted something that was durable and I wouldn't have to worry about the expense of replacing if I tore them up.


Riding the flows with the hopes as well. Sounds like the same reason Light and Strong. Your bike looks awesome! I gotta say after a couple trips to moab, that I'm really loving mine.


----------



## PvtJoker (Mar 27, 2011)

love the raw frame. is there any clear on it at all?


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

PvtJoker said:


> love the raw frame. is there any clear on it at all?


Nope, completely raw on the front triangle. Rear triangle is anodized black.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Stoked. Can't wait to see your ride


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Man, that is an awesome build. I love me a raw frame. Take some more pics when it's all dirtied up!


----------

